# Wedge question



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

Hey thought maybe one of you knowledgable golfers can give me a hand.

Ive got a set of Lynx black cats irons. it has 2 wedges, P and D can someone tell me what the D stands for and What the loft might be? Ive also seen an E wedge whats that? Thanks :thumbsup: for your help in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Well, E-wedge is just another name for a Pitching wedge. The only thing that I can think of for a D-wedge is a danger wedge which is for getting out of the worst situations.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

d wedge = dual wedge

http://www.leaderboard.com/glossary_dualwedge


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^Good Find.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

What do you think would be the better? Dual or Pitching?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I would stick to pitching.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Why just cause it "flies" farther?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Because, imo, it is the most versitile.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> What do you think would be the better? Dual or Pitching?


Some people carry both


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

most literature says that beginners should have a gap wedge and a sand wedge to go with their pitching wedge. better players replace the gap with a lob wedge, but the lob wedge is hard for high handicappers to hit (which i am finding out first hand)


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I would carry a Pitching and a Sandwedge, you can use your pitching for just about anything and sandwedge for getting out of the bunkers and getting over things.


----------

